
Scientist who won Nobel Prize for discovering HIV says SARS COV2 created in lab - rpiguy
https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Articles/Question-d-actu/32184-EXCLUSIF-Pour-Pr-Montagnier-SARS-CoV-2-serait-virus-manipule-Chinois-l-ADN-de-VIH-podcast
======
Ghjklov
It's amusing how some people are like "trust the science" and tout the
knowledge and authority of experts but then scientists like this get flagged
because their findings don't align with their beliefs. There seems to be a
mixed signal here. Should we trust experts or not?

~~~
rpiguy
I was shocked today to see how almost any submission offering any alternative
viewpoint on Covid-19 is flagged. Sad.

------
rpiguy
TL:DR

He is an expert in the HIV genome.

Agrees with Indian scientists that the very specific sequences from HIV that
are newly present in SARS Cov2 could only be inserted in a lab and would not
occur naturally.

He points out that the Wuhan lab was studying SARS Corona viruses as a
potential vector for an AIDS vaccine.

------
MilnerRoute
"Claim that coronavirus came from a lab in China completely unfounded,
scientists say."

[https://www.newsweek.com/claim-that-coronavirus-came-lab-
chi...](https://www.newsweek.com/claim-that-coronavirus-came-lab-china-
completely-unfounded-scientists-say-1498308)

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
So if the lab theory lacks evidence - where's the evidence that it came from a
wet market? I've seen a Lancet paper that there were cases outside of the
market that couldn't be traced to the market either - so it can be inferred
that it didn't start there.

~~~
yorwba
The lab theory rests in part on the proximity of the lab to the wet market. If
the evidence for the outbreak starting near the wet market gets weaker, so
does the evidence for the lab theory.

The SARS outbreak was first discovered in Guangdong province, but afterwards
traced to bats in a cave in Yunnan province, which doesn't even share a border
with Guangdong. So it's entirely possible that the virus was carried into
Wuhan from somewhere far away and only started spreading there due to the
higher population density.

------
ptrenko
If this is the new reality of the world we live in, what do you think will be
the new protocols for international travel? I imagine a standardized heath
test without which you can't board a flight?

------
raincom
There are many hypotheses floating around.

(a) China created this virus and released that as a bioweapon.

(b) Wuhan lab does research on bat viruses, trying to find a vaccine for HIV
using modified coronaviruses. Somehow, this virus got accidentally leaked out
of that lab.

(c) Wuhan wet markets, virus jumping from bats to pangolins to humans

(d) CIA created it in order to bring back the manufacturing to USA:
[https://cryptome.org/2020/02/CIA-
biovirus-2019.pdf](https://cryptome.org/2020/02/CIA-biovirus-2019.pdf)

Which hypothesis is better? Which hypothesis can explain more facts than
others? Which hypothesis has more evidence?

I am not a virologist. Hypotheses (a) and (d) depend on political facts, along
with evidence from virology. (b) and (c) just depend on evidence from
virology. So, either of them is possible at the moment.

------
sudoaza
Dupe.

If you google Luc Montagnier he defends ideas of the like of homeopathy, water
memory and DNA comunicating with water via electromagnetism...

~~~
rpiguy
But also an expert in virology, HIV, and a Nobel prize winner.

